# .



## vinteenage

.


----------



## FayDanielle

Totally agree hun!
There does seem to be a hell of a lot of newbies!
But I suppose when we were new, there were for the girls that are already mummies now!!
x


----------



## abbSTAR

i know its crazy!
and if you think, when we first joined and where only a few weeks along and there was all the girls due soon at the beginning of the, its like the other way around now and we are the ones about to pop whilst they are all having they babies next year its maad! (hope it makes sense but i know what i mean lol) xx


----------



## Youngling

I dont recognise hardly any1 when i come on now : (
Im a loner again
xx


----------



## smatheson

I know its weird that there are now babies due in may. Last may I was just finding out that I was pregnant! Time really does fly.


----------



## divershona

i know exactly what you mean!!!!
i know i've been here since about march this year, but I feel like one of the really old teen-pregnancy girls haha, and its wierd seeing people joining who are like 6 or 7 weeks pregnant and i'm like OMG they've got soooooooo long to go ! but it only feels like yesterday that i was at that stage and now here i am at 30+2 panicking about labour haha

Hi to all the newbies though :D


----------



## EmandBub

Daphne :hugs:
I was just thinking the exact same thing!
& with all the girls who've moved over to parenting it feels like there's more new members then ever!

I've been here since April I think!
xxx


----------



## aob1013

I don't recognise anyone in here!


----------



## EmandBub

just ignore it Kayleigh, I didn't either :rofl:
xx


----------



## aob1013

It means there are more teenagers having children, and teenagers are still classed as children.


----------



## Youngling

Oh, wheres it gone? It seems to of disappeared
xx


----------



## EmandBub

mods? :winkwink:
xx


----------



## Youngling

Good thinking
xx


----------



## EmandBub

you've not been here for a while! 
you moved over to parenting?
xx


----------



## Desi's_lost

It does seem so weird, but hey it had to happen sometime i guess.


----------



## mayb_baby

I agree I feel I know no one as I joined so long ago and then I had my MC then returned so I have two lots of members I know and there almost ALL mummys now :cry:

xxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

aww :hugs:
making new friends is easy on here!
& you'll be in teen parenting soon enough
xx


----------



## mayb_baby

I know I cannot wait you are leaving us soon too :( xx


----------



## LoisP

I don't know whether i'm on of the old ones here, joined when i was about 14 weeks pregnant, but yeah noticed soooo many newbies!! x


----------



## EmandBub

Lois you are! 
& aww honey
I doubt I'm leaving for another week at least :haha:
xx


----------



## LoisP

EmandBub said:


> Lois you are!
> & aww honey
> I doubt I'm leaving for another week at least :haha:
> xx

you'll be coming back though, right? :D


----------



## mayb_baby

Yeah don't offically leave us :cry:

xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

if i find the time, ofc I will hon ;-)
i'll probably be on more here than the parenting section, simply coz I think I'll forget there is one!
hey, your siggy changed! :haha:
xxx


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: don't worry honey, I won't :hugs:
xx


----------



## mayb_baby

good :) xxxx


----------



## LoisP

haha, yeah i'll probably do that once he's here :haha:
yeah got bored of my siggy lol x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i liked it 
how did you add it in though?
i can't seem to figure out how to put a picture in mine :-(
xxx


----------



## LoisP

*insert image url*
thats how i did it :thumbup:
i'm gonna make a new one, just a bit smaller, it seemed too big and clumsy lol :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

it was beautiful! :-D
I want to make one for my little girly but have no idea what to do first!
xx


----------



## LoisP

Aww thanks, im gonna keep it nearly exactly the same, just make it a bit neater :D
aww i'll make you one if you want :D but i cant do tickers, just pics :)


----------



## EmandBub

oo could you?
I don't want to waste your time... :hugs:
I just have nothing to do all day.. 
& that ladies and bumps, was when I discovered picknik.com ;-)
xxx


----------



## LoisP

i love that site, thats what i use ALL the time for pics :haha:
yeah just let me know what you want and roughly how big and that and i'll do you one :hugs:


----------



## x__amour

Ahh, so many new people! I can't believe there's May babies already! Oh heyyy! I just noticed I moved to the next box today! OMG! Next to last box!!! :happydance:


----------



## LoisP

x__amour said:


> Ahh, so many new people! I can't believe there's May babies already! Oh heyyy! I just noticed I moved to the next box today! OMG! Next to last box!!! :happydance:

jelous!!!! but.... :happydance: x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i love it!
it's like my new thing to do when I'm bored ;-)
my Facebook profile was made with it
you sure?
i feel bad! :haha:
xxxx


----------



## LoisP

nah nah thats fine :D i'm not AMAZING but i know how to do it, like i said just let me know what you want and that... are you online on fb thats alot easier on there :haha: xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

my chat thing keeps crashing my internet :rofl:
but as soon as it starts behaving? ;-)
thankyou thankyou thankyou :hugs:
xxx


----------



## LoisP

yeah ok, holla when it's working ;) haha
your welcomeeeeeee hun :D x


----------



## EmandBub

Hope you and Sean bump are OK ;-)
xxxxxxx


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## rainbows_x

Yep I barely recognise anyone!

And when I do have the time to come on here I rarely post as I'm either too busy feeding/holding Ava or loose my train of thought due to lack of sleep :dohh:

Hope all you girls are ok x


----------



## mayb_baby

rainbows_x said:


> Yep I barely recognise anyone!
> 
> And when I do have the time to come on here I rarely post as I'm either too busy feeding/holding Ava or loose my train of thought due to lack of sleep :dohh:
> 
> Hope all you girls are ok x

Miss you :hugs: 

Your Little girl is stunning:happydance::happydance: xxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

I've been here since 12 weeks! April 1st apparently, 5 months? 
not long until you join us though Daphne!
xxx


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## EmandBub

it seems to be flying by!!
i remember when you were like 14 weeks!
xxx


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## EmandBub

it's fucking scary is what it is! :haha:
aww enjoy the free time while you can 
xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

I want to enjoy the 'free time' but I wanna see my little boy :)


----------



## libbymarks198

aob1013 said:


> It means there are more teenagers having children, and teenagers are still classed as children.

sorry i don't want to seem like a bitch, but what you said just really annoyed me. I am not going to be a teen for to much longer so i do not think this comment applies to me but for the girls on this site that it does apply to that is an awful thing to say, they come on this site for support not to be told they are still children and that there is more ad more children having children because of the infulx of girls on this site all of a sudden, i am almost 20 and this offended me that you said that if I was younger i would of got quite upset.

i may of read it wrong and making this a deal when it is not but i just think that this site is for support and to make friends not to be told we are still children who are having children.


----------



## EmandBub

same here.. 
I want to see what she looks like! :)
xx


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## EmandBub

Ally wasn't the one saying it, she was just explaining to Kayleigh what the other lady said.
can we please drop the subject?
there's a reason the post was deleted :)
xxx


----------



## vinteenage

Oh I didn't even realize there was a post deleted. :dohh: That would explain why aob's post seemed a little out of place!


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: as we were talking, I think one of the mods deleted it, so I thought it might look weird to other people ;)
xxxx


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## libbymarks198

i just took it from how i read it, there is not post above hers that says anything, her's was the first one i saw. i did think it was rather odd that a teen would say that, espically when she has a baby in her picture which i am guessing is hers.

im sorry for being a bitch but i just wrote it how i saw it, if there was another post that got deleted above it that i did not know about then thats fine and im sorry i wrote that to aob, and not to the person who said that, but i was not to know.


----------



## EmandBub

ally wasn't, no ;)

haha tell me about it! Eden's up in my ribs at the moment..
i don't understand how she seems to find it comfortable! lol
xxx


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## libbymarks198

just read what you girls just said it makes more sence now, im sorry it just made me really mad that someone would say that i am sorry that i took it that it was aob that said it. i get quite bitchy about certain topics


----------



## EmandBub

i wasn't trying to be rude.. sorry if that's how it came across ;)
it's just, these things always end up in thread locking, and I didn't think it was fair for Daphne's to.
i totally understand where you're coming from, but I've just learned it's not productive to reply any more :)
Hey btw, don't think I've seen you around!
xx


----------



## libbymarks198

no ive just moved over from the ttc section got my bfp after 6 months of trying, i don't tend to post much in teen pregnancy but i always look at the posts i must admit i find it a bit intimidating in here lol i prefer ttc section still lol or first tri where everyone is the same stage as me


----------



## EmandBub

aww why?
all the girls are loverly!
it's just all the hormones running high :hugs:
congrats on your BFP hon!!!
xxx


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## libbymarks198

i guess because all the girls are almost due lol and i have so far to go, everyone says it goes so fast but i am still counting it day by day and i found out at 3 weeks so it is awful at the moment haha, have an early scan tomorrow hoping to see HB!

anyway sorry for jumping in on your girls thread :)


----------



## libbymarks198

vinteenage said:


> Haha yes everyone here is lovely, you just have to learn to not take things personally...which is a little hard during pregnancy! Pregnancy definitely brings out very strong opinions on things. :)

i do try and stay out of things but i just didnt that time for some reason lol, in the first tri section they are always bickering about some different topic from to much scans to vaccinations, i always stay out of those


----------



## EmandBub

lol not all of us!
there's a load of new girls due around april/may too :)
it's not all arguments ;)
i've found some GREAT girls on here!
xxxx


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## EmandBub

it's only a month after me! ;)
xxx


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## EmandBub

only.. 3 weeks and 2 days! :-O
xxx


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## EmandBub

i'm freaking out, trust me.
had a little panic attack this afternoon :rofl:
xx


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## EmandBub

aww i've only bought what we really need!
the bare minimum tbh :(
but i figured i'd wait to see how big Edie is and then go out buying stuff
xx


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## EmandBub

ooo have a good shower hon :D
i'm sure you'll get all the little bits and bobs you need ;)
xx


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## ~RedLily~

It's so strange how all the 'oldies' still feel like the new ones to me lol


----------



## EmandBub

men i tell you!
if you want something done right, do it yourself ;) lol
xx


----------



## AriannasMama

There _are_ so many new people! I remember joining when I had just found out. Now she is due in 19 days! I'm not really nervous about the labor though, I am just anxious to finally meet her.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Daphne, I remember when _you_ were the newbie! :haha:
Most of the girls that were at the end of their pregnancies when I joined got banned and left me all alone. :growlmad:


----------



## EmandBub

Aww, that was so sad :(
I remember that :hugs:
you have us though hon
xxx


----------



## LoisP

Hehe, i was just really sad and went back and found my first thread on here, introducing myself! :haha:
https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/342235-waves-hello.html
^ back when i was sure i'd be strong enough to not find out LO's sex lol.
Feels so long ago!!!


----------



## mayb_baby

awwww
I want to find mine xxx

https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/244918-18-unprotectd-sex-no-period.html

eeek back when you were allowed to ask am I preg, this was my 1st pregnancy with my angel and look all those girlys are mummys xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

aww and now you're going to have your LO soon honey :hugs:
xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

:happydance: I still feel 3 months is AGEEES but I need to get our home sorted befor I could dream of the Little man Walking into our lifes xxx


----------



## EmandBub

i know what you mean ;)
xx


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## newmommy23

I feel like an oldie but people don't seem to know me :( But there are a lot of new girls! its crazy...may seems so far! But its exciting, now we're like veterans lol. And I think I remember when you joined Daphne! I think :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## x__amour

Haha, this was my first thread!
Hello :)
I remember looking at BnB a few days before but didn't join until the day I found out my bump was a girl! :p


----------



## newmommy23

lol daphne I must be pregger brained out lol.


----------



## EmandBub

Aww Keegan, I know you :hugs:
xxx


----------



## vhal_x

I still feel pretty lost in here lol :blush: Obviously there are a lot of girls I _do_ recognize (usually by screen name, not actual name) but there has been _sooo_ many newbies lately that I feel like a newbie again myself :haha: and I don't really post that often because I'm still a bit intimidated by all of you :blush: xx

ETA: Tbh, I _am_ still a newbie really, only been here since July :O feels longer though!​


----------



## Youngling

x__amour said:


> Haha, this was my first thread!
> Hello :)
> I remember looking at BnB a few days before but didn't join until the day I found out my bump was a girl! :p

I keep forgetting to say to you, do you watch The Secret Life of an American Teenager?
You really look like the girl who is pregnant on it. How strange lol
xx


----------



## x__amour

Youngling said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Haha, this was my first thread!
> Hello :)
> I remember looking at BnB a few days before but didn't join until the day I found out my bump was a girl! :p
> 
> I keep forgetting to say to you, do you watch The Secret Life of an American Teenager?
> You really look like the girl who is pregnant on it. How strange lol
> xxClick to expand...

Which one? I don't really watch it but I know the show and the faces of the people on it.


----------



## Youngling

x__amour said:


> Youngling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Haha, this was my first thread!
> Hello :)
> I remember looking at BnB a few days before but didn't join until the day I found out my bump was a girl! :p
> 
> I keep forgetting to say to you, do you watch The Secret Life of an American Teenager?
> You really look like the girl who is pregnant on it. How strange lol
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Which one? I don't really watch it but I know the show and the faces of the people on it.Click to expand...

Its the main girl, shes 15 and pregnant and supposed to be giving the baby up for adoption. Ill have to wait till tomorrows episode to see what happens lol
xx


----------



## MissMamma

There are so many newbies!!! :wave:
I havent had the net for about a week due to moving in to our new house and i just logged on this morning and i dont know anyone :cry:..xx


----------



## mayb_baby

I know you :) 
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

I know you ;)
x


----------



## MissMamma

Awh Em i just had a quick look back at the first thread i ever made on here and you were the first ever person to reply :hugs:..xx


----------



## EmandBub

really? :rofl:
aww what was it?
xx


----------



## MissMamma

Me being soppy and saying thank you to all of you for being amazing mammas-to-be :D i dont know how to do the link thing..xx


----------



## EmandBub

rofl copy and paste from the url bar in to here?
aww :hugs:
& now look whose amazing ;)
xx


----------



## MissMamma

Awh! haha i never even thought of it like that. I'm amazing!Lol :haha: anyways i've totally gatecrashed this thread, i'll leave it alone now..xx

Oh and this is the thread...
https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/333842-heartfelt-thank-you.html


----------



## EmandBub

aww Jessie ;) it's not gatecrashing!
you belong in this thread :haha:
xx


----------



## divershona

i know you too Jessie :D


----------



## MissMamma

did you get my letter shona?..xx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

It's been really weird for me reading this thread. I think there's 2 maybe 3 girls I remember at the most!!! So where you're saying you're the oldies..You're all newbies to me :rofl:


----------



## mayb_baby

RainbowDrop_x said:


> It's been really weird for me reading this thread. I think there's 2 maybe 3 girls I remember at the most!!! So where you're saying you're the oldies..You're all newbies to me :rofl:

Am I an Oldie to you? I feel like one for deffo lol xxx


----------



## newmommy23

hahah my first post

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/349892-just-question-bumps.html


----------



## newmommy23

and my first teen pregnancy one lol

https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/349900-19-20-weeks.html


----------



## newmommy23

Seems like so long ago, but it's not.


----------



## EmandBub

it IS! :rofl:
xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:rofl: I feel so OLD now!!! I joined Jan '09! So I've been here for a year and 8 months! I was about 3 months pregnant with Robyn when I joined, now she's 13 1/2 months old and I'm 22 weeks gone with my second.. Crazy!!!!!! 

Oh and welcome to all the new mummies to be! :D

xoxox


----------



## ~RedLily~

I felt really bad about my first post because I posted it in ttc bfp announcement section lol everyone was so nice though.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

mayb_baby said:


> RainbowDrop_x said:
> 
> 
> It's been really weird for me reading this thread. I think there's 2 maybe 3 girls I remember at the most!!! So where you're saying you're the oldies..You're all newbies to me :rofl:
> 
> Am I an Oldie to you? I feel like one for deffo lol xxxClick to expand...

You're name doesn't ring a bell..But then saying that there's so many different types of you're username but in different ways iykwim:haha:

I remember Kirsty though!! :wave:


----------



## ~RedLily~

RainbowDrop_x said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainbowDrop_x said:
> 
> 
> It's been really weird for me reading this thread. I think there's 2 maybe 3 girls I remember at the most!!! So where you're saying you're the oldies..You're all newbies to me :rofl:
> 
> Am I an Oldie to you? I feel like one for deffo lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> You're name doesn't ring a bell..But then saying that there's so many different types of you're username but in different ways iykwim:haha:
> 
> I remember Kirsty though!! :wave:Click to expand...

:happydance: :hi:
its probably another Kirsty youre talking about now Ive said that :haha:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Kirsty90 said:


> RainbowDrop_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainbowDrop_x said:
> 
> 
> It's been really weird for me reading this thread. I think there's 2 maybe 3 girls I remember at the most!!! So where you're saying you're the oldies..You're all newbies to me :rofl:
> 
> Am I an Oldie to you? I feel like one for deffo lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> You're name doesn't ring a bell..But then saying that there's so many different types of you're username but in different ways iykwim:haha:
> 
> I remember Kirsty though!! :wave:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: :hi:
> its probably another Kirsty youre talking about now Ive said that :haha:Click to expand...

Nope it's definitely you. But the only reason I remember that is because the middle picture on ur siggy..you look soooo much like my friend and everytime I saw that pic I used to think "She looks alot like Rachael" :rofl:..So I know it's definitely the right kirsty! :hugs:


----------



## ~RedLily~

RainbowDrop_x said:


> Kirsty90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainbowDrop_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainbowDrop_x said:
> 
> 
> It's been really weird for me reading this thread. I think there's 2 maybe 3 girls I remember at the most!!! So where you're saying you're the oldies..You're all newbies to me :rofl:
> 
> Am I an Oldie to you? I feel like one for deffo lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> You're name doesn't ring a bell..But then saying that there's so many different types of you're username but in different ways iykwim:haha:
> 
> I remember Kirsty though!! :wave:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: :hi:
> its probably another Kirsty youre talking about now Ive said that :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope it's definitely you. But the only reason I remember that is because the middle picture on ur siggy..you look soooo much like my friend and everytime I saw that pic I used to think "She looks alot like Rachael" :rofl:..So I know it's definitely the right kirsty! :hugs:Click to expand...

lol thats ok then
omg sooo many people on here say I look like someone they know lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i feel like an oldie  
over a year on bnb 
my 1sr thread ever :rofl:
https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/153148-just-dont-feel-pregnant-anymore.html
I was deffo still pregnant! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: that made me laugh
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol i know, so funny. i was still preggoeggo then good ol' times.


----------



## EmandBub

I didn't even realise you'd changed your name 
.. until yesterday!!
x


----------



## samface182

i came on here for the first time in a while the other day, and only saw like 2 people i knew!


----------



## EmandBub

Sam there's loads of people who were here with you!
x


----------



## samface182

yeah, but there's like a SWARM of new people :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: I noticed that!
I'd not been on in ages, coz the only people I wanted to talk to were on my facebook
so when I popped back in I was like "woahhhhhhh..."
xx


----------



## mayb_baby

QuintinsMommy said:


> lol i know, so funny. i was still preggoeggo then good ol' times.

I remember when I joined you Rome (preggoeggo) and ellie (trashit) were the ones who looked due and I was the 5-6weeks newbie then I left and when I came back you all had your babies and I was 6-7weeks newbie again :haha:
xxx


----------



## rjb

am i an oldie? i know i'm not a newbie, i'm not sure what i am :shrug:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

your pretty new rjb! :haha:


----------



## rjb

haha fair enough, gimme 10 weeks or so :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:haha: 
don't worry before you know its a year later and your still here chatting


----------



## rjb

haha that sounds like me!


----------



## EmandBub

You joined a few months ago right Rachel? :)
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

she joined in june


----------



## rjb

gosh, was it really only june?
i didnt realize :haha:
i was stalking before xD


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: well, you stalk less now!
xx


----------



## rjb

EmandBub said:


> :rofl: well, you stalk less now!
> xx

true, i'm much less shady xD


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: aww I feel so old!
xx


----------



## newmommy23

Em I had a dream you had Eden last night! LOL


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: I want details missy!
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

me too, (im nosy :blush:)


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: :hugs:
x


----------



## newmommy23

well I have no life so I was dreaming about fb lol and you posted pictures and she was gorgeous she had a full head of hair!


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: just saw this
lol facebook?
oo god! Keegan! lol
really? that's so weird!
i've had barely any heartburn
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:rofl:


----------

